# Who's going from Derbyshire



## dave311 (Feb 25, 2012)

So just booked my tickets for waxstock how many members from Derbyshire going. My first time can't wait planing on spending lots of cash


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Me n the mrs are going.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll be there  let's hope the sun is out !


----------



## jdppro (Jan 18, 2013)

deffo be there


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Me and 3 mates are going


----------



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

Me and my dad are going from Chesterfield! Looking forward to it!


----------



## JDawes (Jun 6, 2013)

*I'm going too*

I'm staying over night before so,will be there


----------



## Mrdetail (May 22, 2008)

Me and the missus will be heading down from Rotherham.


----------



## StaticSmith (Mar 23, 2013)

Indeed. Taking the missus and her purse!


----------



## matt.allen123 (Feb 4, 2013)

coming from northamptonshire with the misses


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Me and the missus going from Bolsover. Staying at the Marriot Sat night

I'll be going down early as car in show.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

DrDax said:


> Me and the missus going from Bolsover. Staying at the Marriot Sat night
> 
> I'll be going down early as car in show.


Me, SWMBO & Dave and his Mrs are staying in the marriott so will no Doubt bump into each other. Myself and Dave will come and have a chat on the sunday anyhow, i've seen that Mustang a few times and need to have a gander 

Be nice to put a face to another local member!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Guy's how do you manage to blackmail your partners to this wont it bore the pants off them?


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Guy's how do you manage to blackmail your partners to this wont it bore the pants off them?


The mrs washes, and wax's her own car. (Under supervision)

Last year she spent more than I did! So when I mentioned this year, she was more than up for it. So long as she could stay at the Marriott and have their brekkie!

Easy compromise 

Not to mention the £450 worth of detailing goodies for my birthday!!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Brigham1806 said:


> The mrs washes, and wax's her own car. (Under supervision)
> 
> Last year she spent more than I did! So when I mentioned this year, she was more than up for it. So long as she could stay at the Marriott and have their brekkie!
> 
> ...


Brilliant so how much did the hypnotist cost :lol: great you got her on side must be rare, enjoy the show


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Brilliant so how much did the hypnotist cost :lol: great you got her snide it must be rare, enjoy the show


Haha nothing! She's a good un!

We certainly will!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Since my GF has had her new car its surprizing how all of a sudden shes keen to keep her car clean and shes gone down the Halfords Autoglym route. 

I did ask her before I ordered my ticket , but if I mention staying in a hotel for the night next year? im sure she be up for it. Women will do anything for a nite in a hotel


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

slineclean said:


> Since my GF has had her new car its surprizing how all of a sudden shes keen to keep her car clean and shes gone down the Halfords Autoglym route.
> 
> I did ask her before I ordered my ticket , but if I mention staying in a hotel for the night next year? im sure she be up for it. Women will do anything for a nite in a hotel


Everyone starts somewhere! Soon she will be wanting to use the expensive stuff... Because its fashionable!!!!


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Guy's how do you manage to blackmail your partners to this wont it bore the pants off them?


Yes it will. But mine just fancied a day out and she's coming in her own car(well my Astra) 
She'll Prob stay in the Marriott most of the day cooling out.


----------

